# Wago 750-841 toPass



## wiede (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Wago 750-841 Controller und möchte über PHP Daten an eine Mysql-Datenbank senden, bzw. dort ablegen.

Scheint soweit alles einfach, wenn man das Internet danach durchforstet, die meißten schreiben, dass man dafür die WagoLibToPass_01.lib dafür verwenden soll und dass es super geklappt hat. 
Ich hatte mir auch das komplette Beispiel von Wago dafür heruntergeladen und mal versucht, was auch funktioniert hat. 

Leider kann ich die ganze Sache nicht ganz rückwärts zerpflücken um zu verstehen, wie das genau funktioniert.

Ich hätte beispielsweise auch gewollt, dass der Server die Datenübertragung anregt und eben nicht der Controller, der der Client ist. Das sollte so sein, dass der Server nur dann Daten von der SPS abfragt, wenn sie auch benötigt werden.

Dazu kommt, dass Wago beispielsweise ein Feld mit 8 boolschen Werten als Eingang des Bausteins zur Verfügung stellt, was wenn ich mehr Sachen übertragen will?

Ich bin auf der Suche nach etwas, das genau die von mir gewünschten Datentypen erstellt, wie auch immer die dann aussehen werden.


viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## NetFritz (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Im Forum sps@home hat Matze001 ein Beitrag geschrieben mit dem kannst Du das machen.
Ein PHP-Prg. holt sich aus der Wago Werte die Du dann in eine DB eintragen kannst.
Ich mache das auch so und füttere damit eine RRD-Datenbank.
http://www.pcnot24.com/SPS/viewtopic.php?t=465
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## wiede (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo NetFritz,

das scheint mir ein guter Ansatz zu sein, ob Matze001 seine Lösung wohl inzwischen vollendet hat?

Ich finde es schade, dass einige Dokus und .lib-Beschreibungen von Wago komplett in Englisch geschrieben sind, das macht es für nicht professionelle Programmierer wie mich, relativ schwierig einen Einstieg zu finden.

Daniel


----------



## NetFritz (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Matze001 hat hier eine verbesserte Funktion vorgestellt.
Das ist aber mehr was für Webseiten.
http://www.pcnot24.com/SPS/viewtopic.php?t=481&highlight=
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## Matze001 (11 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich den Beitrag hier gefunden habe hab ich mich nun endlich auch hier angemeldet.

Wenn ihr Fragen dazu habt könnt ihr euch gerne melden, ich versuche gern euch zu helfen!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## wiede (14 Februar 2013)

Hallo Matze001, Hallo NetFritz,

ich wollte den Link von oben noch einmal aufrufen, hat aber nicht funktioniert! Gibts die Seite nicht mehr, oder ist sie umgezogen?


Daniel


----------



## Matze001 (14 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

Das verlinkte Forum ist leider nicht mehr existent!

Eine Alternative zum Wago Baustein wäre der HTTP-GET Baustein aus der Oscat lib.

Der hat den Vorteil das du einen String a-la 192.168.1.100/?variable1=123&variable2=456 übergeben kannst.
ein passendes PHP-Script um es in eine Datenbank abzulegen kann ich gern liefern!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## wiede (14 Februar 2013)

Hört sich interessant an! Ich hätte Interesse an einem Beispielskript, könntest du da mal was posten?


Danke 


Daniel


----------



## Matze001 (15 Februar 2013)

Ich schau mir das mal an... steht auch schon länger auf meiner Liste...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (15 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab leider grad keine Wago SPS, kann also nicht den Code für die SPS liefern!

Für den Gegenpart habe ich grad etwas zusammengeworfen...
Es sind zwei Dateien:

config.inc.php - Enthält die Konfigurationsdateien für die Datenbank
httpget.php - Wird aufgerufen und schiebt die Daten in die Datenbank

config.inc.php


```
<?php

// Datenbankinformationen
$db_server = "localhost";
$db_user = "username";
$db_password = "password";
$db_database = "database";

?>
```

httpget.php


```
<?php

// Configdatei einbinden
require_once dirname(__FILE__) . '/config.inc.php';

// Datenbank Table für die Datenablage vorgeben
$db_table = "TABLE";

// Datenbank Table vorgeben wenn mehrere Steuerungen Daten ablegen
// Hiermit aber vorsichtig sein, ggf. Variable mit einem CASE abfangen und schauen ob gültig
// $db_table = $_GET[TABLE];


// Datenbankverbindung aufbauen
mysql_connect($db_server,$db_user,$db_password);
mysql_select_db($db_database) OR die(mysql_error());




$VARIABLE1 = $_GET[VARIABLE1];
$VARIABLE2 = $_GET[VARIABLE2];
// Weitere Variablen möglich zum Testen sind es nur zwei


// Daten in Datenbank schreiben
$query = "INSERT INTO $db_table (Variable1, Variable2) VALUES ('$VARIABLE1', '$VARIABLE2')";
mysql_query($query);

echo "Daten in Datenbank eingetragen!";
// Hier kann auch eine andere Ausgabe erfolgen, welche ggf. dann von der SPS ausgewertet wird

?>
```

Hoffe das reicht als erste Info! Wenn Fragen auftauchen immer her damit!

Grüße

Marcel

Edit: Testen kann man das Script dann mit 


```
http://serverdomain/httpget.php?VARIABLE1=1&VARIABLE2=13
```


----------



## wiede (19 Februar 2013)

Danke!

Werde mich dann wieder melden, wenn ich Hilfe benötige! Muss das in ner ruhigen Minute mal versuchen!


 Gruß Daniel


----------

